# Chicken Enchilada Skillet Casserole



## RAYT721 (May 27, 2004)

Chicken Enchilada Skillet Casserole (Tried & True Favorite)

1 bag (16 oz) frozen broccoli, corn and red pepper mixture
1 packet (1.25 oz) taco seasoning mix
1 can (16 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
3 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
8 ounces tortilla chips

In a large skillet, combine vegetables, seasoning mix, tomatoes and cooked chicken; bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Cover; cook 4 minutes or until vegetables are cooked and the mixture is heated through.
Sprinkle with cheese; cover and cook 2 minutes more or until cheese is melted. Serve with chips. MAKES 4 SERVINGS as main dish ... Prep time: 5 minutes; Cook time: 10 minutes.


----------



## SerenityNow (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello:

I made this last night and it was pretty good - and EASY.  

Green Enchiladas

2 c  Green Sauce
1 c  Dairy Sour Cream 
10 ea Flour Or Corn Tortillas 
3 c  Cooked Chicken; Shredded 
1 c  MontereyJack Cheese;Shredded 
1 x  Dairy Sour Cream 

Prepare basic green sauce and stir in the 1 cup of sour cream.  Heat oven to 350 degrees F.  Dip each tortilla into the sauce to coat both sides.  Spoon 1/4 cup of the shredded chicken onto each tortilla and roll up.  Place seam sides down in a 13 X 9 X 2-inch ungreased baking dish.  Pour remaining sauce over enchiladas and sprinkle with the cheese.  Bake, uncovered, until cheese is melted, about 15 minutes.  Serve warm with sour cream.

Theresa


----------

